# 4 color process transfers from FM expressions



## Chrisa62401 (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with them on this?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Chrisa62401 said:


> Anyone have any experience with them on this?




As with most F&M products, bullet proof quality, but heavy hand and feel. They put a full layer of white behind every design so it is very thick. For large designs, it is very stiff especially on tshirts and worse if it is a large solid design with no negative space.

Pay attention to setting up colors in your design, must be CMYK color mode and check your percentages with a pantone chart, colors can come out very different than on the screen, big learning curve from just picking spot colors.


----------

